# Anyone know of a reputable breeder in OH?



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone knows of a reputable breeder in Ohio? I am already pretty much set on a puppy from Mella Malta in PA but wanted to know if anyone knew any breeders in OH. I already checked AMA's preferred breeders list but there weren't any listings for Ohioans . Any ideas? Has anyone purchased a puppy from Millie & Henry at Mella Malta's Maltese? Also if so how much was your puppy?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been wanting to check out Blissful Maltese in Fairfield Ohio , outside Cinncinatti. The breeders name is Lisa and she breeds and shows her dogs. She hasn't been in for too long though.I live outside Columbus Ohio.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lisa has been breeding and showing as long as I have and is a very nice lady. She is also an AMA membr


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys! I was able to call Lisa and chat with her this evening! She is absolutely wonderful and her Maltese on her website look beautiful! I am really looking forward to meeting both she and her Malts =3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great! Let us know how that goes. I am interested to see what you think of her facilities , dogs, history and so on. Good luck .


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

How exciting! Best wishes in your quest for just the perfect fluff!


----------

